# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  رسم خط عمودی

## ehsan21

با سلام
 به چه صورت میشه خط عمودی رسم کرد

----------


## maysamscript

<div style="border-left:2px #000000 solid; height:40px">&nbsp;</div>

----------


## abidar2007

درود 
برای رسم خط افقی می توان از تگی در اچ تی ام ال به صورت زیر استفاده کرد.
<hr \>
  و اسلاش باشد. hr بایستی  توجه شود که باید حتما یک فاصله بین

----------


## m.hasan.s.1377

سلام این کار امکان پذیراست اما فقط درمرورگرهای firefoxوgooglechrom
کدcss:

.test{
 -webkit-transform: 
rotate(-10deg); -moz-transform: rotate(-90deg);  }-moz-transform: rotate(90deg);  } 

کدخط عمودی:<hr width="50" class="test">

----------

